# Buying a diesel with 100000 plus miles



## mike1970lee

Whats yalls opinion. Is buying a diesel with 100,000 to around 150,000 miles just getting broke in? I've heard people say that alot.


----------



## bwguardian

It would help to know what make, model, and year. Some of them I would buy with twice that many miles and some I would not touch with half that many.


----------



## mike1970lee

6.0 ford 2003 or up


----------



## HookedUp7

I know that my diesel mechanic says that the 6.0's are not very good. I have a 7.3 with 255,000 miles still going strong. The 6.0 had alot of trouble from what I heard.


----------



## bwguardian

mike1970lee said:


> 6.0 ford 2003 or up


Stay away from the 2003 and 2004 6.0L engines as they typically had many issues. Given that, they had most issues on those worked out by 2005...so if you really want a 6.0L get a 2005-2007 and if you plan to do any modifications or tow heavy, get ready to bust out the pocket book. If possible, find a good 7.3L, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## younggun55

mike1970lee said:


> 6.0 ford 2003 or up


If you can get one and still have enough money to stud it and do a egr delete any 6.0 will be a great motor.


----------



## LongRodMaster

I wouldnt touch a 6.0 new 

Now a 7.3 or a Cummins 5.9 they just started living at 150K


----------



## 11andy11

I have a 96 5.9 CTD. Its only got 140,000 miles on it and runs better than the day I bought it. Problem is the rest of the trucks a POS.


----------



## LongRodMaster

Yeah sucks when are they going to make a Ford with a 5.9 Cummins and a Allison tranny? I would wait in line for that.


----------



## bwguardian

LongRodMaster said:


> Yeah sucks when are they going to make a Ford with a 5.9 Cummins and a Allison tranny? I would wait in line for that.


A few guys have made that conversion...it is a much lighter power plant and makes a difference when four wheelin!


----------



## younggun55

The 5r100 is actually the best transmission out of the big 3 when tuned correctly. The allison is an awesome tranny on a stock duramax but can't handle more than about 90 hp over stock. New 5r100's are holding 600+ hp with only tuning. Add more power to it with stock transmission tuning and say bye bye though. If they ever would have dropped a 5.9 in production fords there would be no competition left in the diesel truck sales that would be amazing!


----------



## KID CREOLE

Another option for the guys with the 7.3s for a tranny is going with a BTS tranny or a John Woods, both shops make near bullet proof rebuilt trannys for the 7.3 PSDs


----------



## steelrain202

I wouldnt trade my 7.3 for the world. When I bought it it had 138,000 on it. Its sitting a a little over 153,000 and I have only have had it since Jan. I love it


----------



## berto

we just got a 7.3 f350 with a 150k miles on it for work. and that bad boy still pulls like a champ.


----------



## Tombo

I would not worry about the motor with those kind of miles. Its everything else that has the same miles. 
Alternator, starter, cooling system, batteries, injectors, AC system ect.


----------



## moneypit

Do not buy any ford 6.0 regardless of miles...they are a repair bill waiting to happen...we do 4-1 6.0 repairs as compared to the other diesels that come to our shop...just my .02 cents worth...dave


----------



## paragod

mine PS has 254,000 and was a AMBULANCE befor!!! Hows that for abuse! and I still pull a 10,000 boat to the ramp


----------



## LongRodMaster

paragod said:


> mine PS has 254,000 and was a AMBULANCE befor!!! Hows that for abuse! and I still pull a 10,000 boat to the ramp


Thats great but you have to go by the rule not the exceptions! Thats like saying well I have a Pinto and it hasn't blown up on me.


----------



## SargentMike

LongRodMaster said:


> Yeah sucks when are they going to make a Ford with a 5.9 Cummins and a Allison tranny? I would wait in line for that.


I am a ford guy so please don't think i am knocking Cummins, there are one of the best diesels but as far Dodge itself, the trucks (Frames) are last.

How many Dodge wreckers have you seen?


----------



## Arlon

SargentMike said:


> I am a ford guy so please don't think i am knocking Cummins, there are one of the best diesels but as far Dodge itself, the trucks (Frames) are last.
> 
> How many Dodge wreckers have you seen?


About as many as Ford hotshot rigs...


----------



## raz1056

I have an 01 Dodge I bought from a 2Cooler with 90k on it and it's at 278k now, one tranny rebuild and one uplift pump later. Would drive it anywhere!:cheers:


----------



## Cylinder

"Another option for the guys with the 7.3s for a tranny is going with a BTS tranny or a John Woods, both shops make near bullet proof rebuilt trannys for the 7.3 PSDs" 

So, I need to re-build my Transmission. Got an estimate of 2k. Any idea what these sell for?

Roger


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*100K DIESEL*

Call the dealer with the vin# and ask for a warranty history. be sure all the updates have been completed. as for the miles, Don't be Skeered.
be prepared to spend money on: shocks, rearching the springs(if it was used for towing), fluid changes/flushes, brake pad replacement and fuel filter/air filter to be sure she is good to go another 100k.


----------



## KID CREOLE

Cylinder said:


> "Another option for the guys with the 7.3s for a tranny is going with a BTS tranny or a John Woods, both shops make near bullet proof rebuilt trannys for the 7.3 PSDs"
> 
> So, I need to re-build my Transmission. Got an estimate of 2k. Any idea what these sell for?
> 
> Roger


Roger,

You need to contact them, since you're in Tx, BTS(Brians Truck Shop) is a lot closer, they are in I thing Lead Hill Arkansas. These trannys cost a lot more but are worth it if you plan on keeping the truck!


----------



## bwguardian

I have had an old salt local tranny guy work on most of ours and half the trucks tow haul really heavy...they have had no issues. He modifies the torque converters and the tranny for alot less than BTS or the other guy mentioned!


----------



## tpool

7.3L with manual trans (I know - sucks to shift in traffic but very reliable)... I miss mine!

T-BONE


----------



## blackandtan

MY 05 F350 WITH 125000 MILES RUNS GREAT, NO MAJOR PROBLEMS, KEEP ROYAL PURPLE IN THE MOTOR, TOW BOATS TO AND FROM THE COAST 250 MILES ROUND TRIP AT 70-75MPH NO PROBLEM AND YES IT IS A 6.0. I BOUGHT IT WITH 84000 MILES AND ONLY HAD TO FLUSH THE INJECTORS WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT IT, DID IT MORE TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE AS OPPOSED TO HAVING TO DO IT.....


----------



## KIKO

My brother has 2 F-250 that he uses for his commercial roofing business. Both truck pull trailers and the bed gets loaded with material and equiptment. One is a 2003 and has over 350k miles and the 2004 usually travels more and has 425k miles on it.


----------



## crane man

BRING BACK THE 7.3


----------



## KIKO

a good maintance program is good for any vehicle.


----------



## KID CREOLE

bwguardian said:


> I have had an old salt local tranny guy work on most of ours and half the trucks tow haul really heavy...they have had no issues. He modifies the torque converters and the tranny for alot less than BTS or the other guy mentioned!


Yep, neither of them are cheap!

A smart guy would get a business going, to start rebuilding these 7.3 PSDs!
In the future, there are a lot of guys who are going to want rebuilds instead of buying one of these new computerized diesels!


----------



## bwguardian

KID CREOLE said:


> Yep, neither of them are cheap!
> 
> A smart guy would get a business going, to start rebuilding these 7.3 PSDs!
> In the future, there are a lot of guys who are going to want rebuilds instead of buying one of these new computerized diesels!


I have a source out of Canada for the engines...$5,000 plus freight for a complete power plant from oil pan to turbo, even includes the radiator fan and fan belt. They do pull the starter for some reason. These engines have the equivalent of 500 miles on them and with all the hardware inside them they are tough to rebuild for less money depending on what has to be done to them.


----------



## norman williams

6.0 ford is a pile of junk, bought new 2005 stranded me every time i left town. Ford was no help. Traded for 2006 5.9 dodge twice the fuel milage. Traded ford with 37000 miles lost my *** Good Luck:brew:


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I just bought a 2000 F250 7.3 Powerstroke w/ 83,000 miles on it. Its in good condition however Im wondering if I need to replace the bearings or shocks on it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chivochavez

'01 Dodge with 160,000. Pull an a 23.5 Edgewater from Pueblo,CO to POC 2-3X a year. No problems with it yet except for an accelerator sensor (not part of engine).


----------



## Portside

it's not the engine you need to worry about as much as all the other stuff that has over 100K miles, brakes, transmission, belts, hoses, water pump, starter, batteries, electrical, ac..etc.


----------



## waterwolf

*01 dodge*

191,000 cummins,,,,,bought used ..think mine got broke in around 160,000...just loud as hell..


----------



## chivochavez

191,000 cummins,,,,,bought used ..think mine got broke in around 160,000...just loud as hell.. Mine quieted down a lot after getting a tune-up (valve adjustment)


----------



## bwguardian

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I just bought a 2000 F250 7.3 Powerstroke w/ 83,000 miles on it. Its in good condition however Im wondering if I need to replace the bearings or shocks on it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


Bearings?


----------



## Im Headed South

Putting my 2002 F-250 (7.3) on the market this week. It has just shy of 200k and is running as strong as ever. Probably will regret getting rid of it. The only issue ever on it was the cam sensor which I replaced then Ford ended up repaying the cost of the repair due a recall on them. Its the first Ford I ever owned and with the current state of affairs with the auto industries it looks like it won't be my last.

Mike


----------



## bwguardian

Im Headed South said:


> Putting my 2002 F-250 (7.3) on the market this week. It has just shy of 200k and is running as strong as ever. Probably will regret getting rid of it. The only issue ever on it was the cam sensor which I replaced then Ford ended up repaying the cost of the repair due a recall on them. Its the first Ford I ever owned and with the current state of affairs with the auto industries it looks like it won't be my last.
> 
> Mike


Greenie to ya for Ford! If buying another diesel, I would wait until next year when Ford unleashes their own Scorpion dieselpower plant!


----------

